# 2008 Scion Xb, new build, Hybrid, TRU, Fi audio, etc!!



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

Well I had planned and was aquiring all the goodies to do a full SQ system in my 08 chevy silverado, but someone wanted it worse than I did. And after I figured it was costing me over $1500 a month, with payment, and isurance, and gas I let him have it. So i've been without a ride for over a week. Well last night while over in the next town over, I happened on a demo 08 Scion Xb at the local toyota dealer. After some haggling I walked out happy with a new Scion. This is the first thing I have ever owned besides a truck. Big change for me!!! The scion is nice though, dealer had alot of add ons put on it, including 20" wheels, lip kit, spoiler, leather/suede interior, and some other little things. With gas I should be under $600 a month!! Equipment list stays pretty much the same as what I was doing in the truck. Its all here and ready to go. I hope to start with the deadner this week. Anyone got any advice on placement for the 8/4/1 setup??

Audio Equipment:
HU: Alpine IVA-D310
Processor: Alpine PXA-701
Amps: Tru Technology (3) Billet 4100AD
Line Drivers: Tru SSLD6
Tweets: Hybrid Audio L1 pro
Mids: Hybrid Audio Legatia L4
Midbass: Hybrid Audio Legatia L8
Sub: (2) FI audio "Q" series 12's
Deadner: Raam Mat with Ensolite
Wiring: RCA-Knu koncepts
Speaker: Knu koncepts KASA
Power: Knu Koncepts Kolussus Flex
Distribution/fusing/terminals: Streetwires

Heres the Scion as it sits dirty and covered with love bugs!!!


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice little car, and congrats on the change. I couldn't justify owning a truck lately and Scions are pretty fun.


----------



## Pantani (Jul 17, 2008)

Ooh, I like the redesign. Great looking car!


----------



## audiSQ (Apr 20, 2008)

Hi all,

Nice car,pity there are not in europe .
Quick,more pics


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

If it has the Pioneer factory radio it has front/rear/sub RCA outputs. I have a 09 in the shop right now.


----------



## boilermaker (Aug 27, 2008)

yeah it has the pioneer headunit from the factory with the outputs. But I'm attempting a comp ready install so the Alpine processor is a must. Can't wait to tear into this badboy this weekend


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> yeah it has the pioneer headunit from the factory with the outputs. But I'm attempting a comp ready install so the Alpine processor is a must. Can't wait to tear into this badboy this weekend


I can't wait to see what you do with this one, if your truck was any indicator!
Keep the updates and pics comin'...

Mark


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

nice! more scions!


----------



## danssoslow (Nov 28, 2006)

Those are dead ass sexy vehicles. I jealous. 

Congrats!


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

danssoslow said:


> Those are dead ass sexy vehicles. I jealous.
> 
> Congrats!


naaahh. scions are girls cars.


----------



## fcarpio (Apr 29, 2008)

tcguy85 said:


> nice! more scions!


I find this comment very interesting. If you go to the G37 forum I frequent you will find out that less is better.


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)

tcguy85 said:


> naaahh. scions are girls cars.


i c wat u did thar


----------



## fit_tuner (Aug 14, 2006)

not a huge fan of the new xB's vs the older xb's but that lip kit works wonders /w the car


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

boilermaker said:


> yeah it has the pioneer headunit from the factory with the outputs. But I'm attempting a comp ready install so the Alpine processor is a must. Can't wait to tear into this badboy this weekend


I figured that was the case, but was quite surprised when I saw that it had low level outputs. The only other "factory" radio I've seen with them were the Kenwood's in a Ford F-150 STX. 

The door panels are flimsy as all get out, but other than that, very easy to take apart, and plenty of room for wire runs. Doors are fairly deep and a ton of room in the spare tire well.

PM me if you would like some pics.

Jason


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Great Xb.... very gansta. not feeling the seats though.
As for the 8-4-1 setup: you could always look to Doitor's CX-7 for inspiration. He has the 8s in the doors, 4s in the kicks, and L1s in the A-pillars. If wanna cut metal put the 
8s in the floorboards....


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

fcarpio said:


> I find this comment very interesting. If you go to the G37 forum I frequent you will find out that less is better.


nah, i agree. but whatever.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

LiquidClen said:


> i c wat u did thar


tehehe.


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Man, those XB's are leaps and bounds above the older ones. I would never in a 1000 years consider an XB, but this has me thinking for sure. My wife still hates them though, lol! 

Nice looking ride and looks a lot better with the lip kit and rims on it. Factory there are just meh with out the add on's. Still nice to know it wouldn't take much to make it look killer. 

Perfect choice on audio's as well minus the subs. I have had bad luck with Fi, yet all my cheaper subs in my CVX, type R's and 400rms el cheapo Premiers have held up fine with no problems what so ever. 

Peace!


----------



## BintheD (Sep 22, 2008)

I am really interested in the FI Q 12 sub in my current project. What are your thoughts???


----------



## moosejuice (Oct 5, 2007)

The addon's make the xB-2 look like a nice car, I have a first gen and love the thing, If I was to replace it right now it would probably be with an xB-2 like this one.

I run a three way front in mine but I have the stock dash location that I have my mids in. In that Scion I would probably do as stated before.
Mid Bass in doors
Mid Range in kicks
Tweet in either sail panel or a pillar

B-


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

Well as a former owner of both style of xB's I can tell you it is a great car and easy as heck to take apart and work on. You will need to deaden the crap out of it for it is a tin can. I have a few things you may want. Coilovers, and I built a sub enclosure that I have no need for. As for where to put the 8/4/1. 8 in the door will fit no prob. Put the 4 and tweet in the kicks or build the a pillars for both. I had my mids and tweets in the pillars of my 1st gen and tweets and mids in the kicks in my 2nd gen. Fun car if I did not need a slightly bigger vehical I would still be rolling mine. To bad you already got wheels cuz I got a set of Giovanna Cuamo's all black with the red ring on them. Have fun. PM me if you need help with anything.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


> ...I had my mids and tweets in the pillars of my 1st gen an...


Pics?


----------



## lyttleviet (Sep 11, 2008)

It seems that they live up to the easily modifiable name.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

I really like the exterior of the new ones especially with the lip kit and wheels but I dont like the dash compared to my '06.
I have a 4" and tweet in my kick and am about to try dash/a pillar locations with them.
I shall see how I have the sound =)
Lots of pics please!


----------



## BZinn1 (Sep 25, 2008)

Welcome to being a new Scion owner.......I have an 08 tC and love it.....deaden the heck out of it.......and enjoy the easiness it can be disassembled......interior can be removed in under 2 hours.....all of it to the bones......it is a Lego car......and you can put a lot of nice stuff into them.


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey brand new here but how awesome i find people that are using high end audio... instead of crap lol... A little help... i am using my 08 XB as a show piece for my store in Nashville and here are the pieces going in...

Tru Technology Billet 4100 w/ Line Stage & Level 3 upgrade package
Dynaudio Esotar2 6500 6.5" drivers for the front
Dynaudio Esotar2 110 1.1" tweeters for the front
Dynaudio Esotar2 1200 12" sub in the back
TARA Labs custom built cables made from the RSC AIR1, The One, & The Zero lines

Here is my dilemma all the cables i am getting are custom built lengths built by the cable cable manufacturer we work in close company with but i need pretty darn good measurements on the lengths and the placement of where the amp and the linestage should go.... any pics would be greatly appreciated


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey brand new here but how awesome i find people that are using high end audio... instead of crap lol... A little help... i am using my 08 XB as a show piece for my store in Nashville and here are the pieces going in...

Tru Technology Billet 4100 w/ Line Stage & Level 3 upgrade package
Dynaudio Esotar2 6500 6.5" drivers for the front
Dynaudio Esotar2 110 1.1" tweeters for the front
Dynaudio Esotar2 1200 12" sub in the back
TARA Labs custom built cables made from the RSC AIR1, The One, & The Zero lines

Here is my dilemma all the cables i am getting are custom built lengths built by the cable cable manufacturer we work in close company with but i need pretty darn good measurements on the lengths and the placement of where the amp and the linestage should go.... any pics would be greatly appreciated


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> Pics?


here ya go.


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

i guess what i am trying to get is the lengths of the interconnects i will need before i order them and exactly what i will need  if i place the amp under the seat and where would the line stage go? where is a good place?


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> here ya go.


awesome looking speakers.... i sell Dyn for the home... looking forward to having it in my car  How do you like it?


----------



## JediMentality (May 7, 2008)

Interesting discussions, but what happened to the OP and the build...


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

JediMentality said:


> Interesting discussions, but what happened to the OP and the build...


Actually the guy that started this is doing the identical system to what i have only different speakers and head unit... i am trying to figure out the cable lengths he is using...


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Put the equipment where you want it. Use some scrap 8 or 10ga wire to measure it off, add a foot or so for safety and go from there.

Jay


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

pal1982 said:


> awesome looking speakers.... i sell Dyn for the home... looking forward to having it in my car  How do you like it?


I run nothing but Dyn's in all my cars. I have the Esotar 2 in my Bimmer and i will never go back to any other drivers.


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

pal1982 said:


> i guess what i am trying to get is the lengths of the interconnects i will need before i order them and exactly what i will need  if i place the amp under the seat and where would the line stage go? where is a good place?


Are you putting the 4100 in a 08xb or a First Gen? If it is an 08 good luck getting that 4100 under the seat. It will fit in the first gen. Just put the amp where the spare tire well is. Just use some wire to measure how long you need the RCA's to be.


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> Are you putting the 4100 in a 08xb or a First Gen? If it is an 08 good luck getting that 4100 under the seat. It will fit in the first gen. Just put the amp where the spare tire well is. Just use some wire to measure how long you need the RCA's to be.


its the new model... yeah i think i am going to have to build a fake floor board in the back plus it should look sweet to show it off ;-)


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

how do you like the Tru Technology amps? The last car audio system i had... get ready to laugh MB Quart 6 X 9 & 5.25 with a Cobalt 500.5 amp and 2 Cobalt CS 8" woofers  lol i was the MAN lol... so this is the first time i have ever had something to reall have something nice


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

ok question.... i have never done an installation before... i only know home audio i own my own home theater and stereo store... HOWEVER we are considering getting into carrying Dyn, Tru, and some other lines and i am considering doing the install on my 2008 Scion XB myself.... OR let a local install company do it (Sound Advice) what would you do?


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

WOW!.. Talk about hijacking a thread! 

Pal1982: what do you do with your cabling lengths when you install home gear?.. or do you get someone else to do it for you?
Measure the lengths for yourself and stop trying to be "spoon-fed" the information.. car audio is all about experimentation, try doing it for yourself and if it's wrong, do it again.

Mark


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

pal1982 said:


> ok question.... i have never done an installation before... i only know home audio i own my own home theater and stereo store... HOWEVER we are considering getting into carrying Dyn, Tru, and some other lines and i am considering doing the install on my 2008 Scion XB myself.... OR let a local install company do it (Sound Advice) what would you do?


I would say do the work yourself but if you are wanting to use this as a show vehical for your company then get the assistance of someone else. I would suggest you do a lot and I mean a lot of research before you jump off into car audio from a retail stand point. You are are talking about carrying Highend Lines you better have a great installer that will do the equipment justice more importanly the clients that will be spending there hard earned money on it.

BTW what happen to Boiler I thought this was his thread?


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> I would say do the work yourself but if you are wanting to use this as a show vehical for your company then get the assistance of someone else. I would suggest you do a lot and I mean a lot of research before you jump off into car audio from a retail stand point. You are are talking about carrying Highend Lines you better have a great installer that will do the equipment justice more importanly the clients that will be spending there hard earned money on it.
> 
> BTW what happen to Boiler I thought this was his thread?


I don't know i am curious to see his system...


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

jayhawkblk said:


> here ya go.


How far do they stick out from the original a-pillar profile? Do you have a 'straight-on' shot that shows how much they hang over the factory grill? kthx


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

HondAudio said:


> How far do they stick out from the original a-pillar profile? Do you have a 'straight-on' shot that shows how much they hang over the factory grill? kthx


No I dont have a straight pic.... They did not stick out that far maybe about 1 1/2" or so.


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

Had a customer come in yesterday in an Escalade with (2) Esotar2 1200's, (2) Esotar2 650'2 and (2) Esotar2 110's.... WOW! is all i gotta say... he was using a Zapco amp is that correct hope i spelled or said it right


----------



## Mike Hall (Jun 30, 2006)

How is it coming along? I guess your waiting on me to come help you finish up the sound deadening right? LOL JK

Mike


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well i don't know what happened to the other guy in here but its been a while since i posted in here... Got all my drivers and cables i amp burning in the drivers using a specialized sound sweep CD from TARA Labs to break in the Dyn's properly i have teamed up with an installer here in Tennessee that will be my official installer since we are now doing car audio. David Hale of Mad Vette Motorsports is his name. This is what i am using in my '08 Scion i will be posting pictures you can be assured!-
Tru Technologies Billet 4100 with Level 3 Upgrade & Linestage
Dynaudio Esotar2 650 (just the fronts)
Dynaudio Esotar2 110 (just the fronts)
Dynaudio Esotar2 1200 (just a single sub, I'm not a bass freak i want it to sound as real as possible)
TARA Labs custom design cables from the AIR series, ZERO series and a never before seen HALO series, made by Matthew Bond himself, the owner of TARA Labs. If these cables do what I think they well, this car will be the guinea pig, TARA Labs is thinking about making them available for the high end car audio market.
Currently there cables are restricted to home environments because of heat and also you cannot turn most of their cables more than 65 degrees. Matthew is working on that issue.

So wish me the best and come Monday i go from factory speakers to  WOO HOO!!!!


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

The second generation xB has soooo much room under the cargo floor and around the spare tire. Wish I had one to work on


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok well these are only temp pics because i wanted to break in the drivers the tweets are not in yet, just the amp in temp position and the drivers again in a temp position, the TARA Cables we did not put in yet either we are just trying to burn in the Esotars since they need about 300 hours of burn in time, and the amp about 200 hours.










































this is how the amp is going to be done when its finished for usability its a rough draft....


----------



## jayhawkblk (May 29, 2007)

please tell me these are just mock up photos. I surely hope that you are going to make a baffel for that Esotar mid...... I hope that you are are going to deaden the crap out of that car because it is a tin can cuz it needs it.


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

What jayhawk said, and I hope you are going to start your own build thread.. instead of just taking over a thread started by boilermaker.


----------



## pal1982 (Oct 27, 2008)

jayhawkblk said:


> please tell me these are just mock up photos. I surely hope that you are going to make a baffel for that Esotar mid...... I hope that you are are going to deaden the crap out of that car because it is a tin can cuz it needs it.


YES this is all strickly temporary for just about a week so i can burn in the drivers.... there are no tweets in yet... an tonight i will start my own thread.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Here is the reason for the lack of build updates:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/classifieds/50880-hybrid-audio-tru-technologies-alpine-all-nib.html


----------

